# First Soil Test Results



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi all -

I just got the results of my first soil test. I live in NC and went through the NCDA to get the soil tested. I used a Pro Plugger in various sections to get the soil and then mixed up in a bucket and sent off.

Anywho, I've attached the results. To my novice eye, it seems things look pretty good? Quite alkaline in pH and a bit excessive on the potassium front.

My house / lawn was a total renovation last July and we laid down Leisure Time Zoysia shortly thereafter. Aside from fertilizing and putting down fungicides last year, nothing has been done to the soil.

What do the experts recommend? Anything I can do to bring down my pH levels and potassium? Any other micros (I honestly don't even know what the micro nutrients are) I should be considering?

I plan to reel mow around 1" this season and apply GreenTRX fertilizer (I bought a month ago) for an annual total of 2LB/1K (N).

Any input / feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not much you could do to drop your pH. You could try elemental sulfur, but without knowing your calcium levels, it might be a waste.

So learn to live with it (mine is also high). Use ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) like they recommended. You could try the citric acid approach that greendoc has shared in the past.

For color and to avoid chloriosis, you will need FAS for iron. The high pH restricts the iron availability thru the roots.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Appreciate your response. Total newbie here..

Do you have any specifics on ammonium sulfate and FAS? Are these granulars via spreader or liquid application - either is good for me.

Where can I buy, how much to put down, how often etc.?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

AS could be done as granular or foliar (with plenty of water). Is is normally sold as granular and you can dissolve in water.

FAS is foliar application only.

Im using  FEature for FAS.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thank you! At what frequency would you recommend putting these down?


----------

